
Using GraphQL to Improve Data Hydration in Uber Customer Care Platform - yarapavan
https://eng.uber.com/graphql-data-hydration-customer-care/
======
seph-reed
Looked it up. "Data Hydration" basically means filling an outline of an
object. For instance `{ thing, foo }` hydrated might be `{ thing: "hello",
foo: "bar" }`.

Not yet a fan of this new buzz word. Might have called it "prop filling" or
"struct instantiation" or... I dunno. Surely there's a more inferable way to
describe this than "hydration."

~~~
omeze
I think hydration as a phrase/concept has been around in the OOP world for a
while, in the context of ORMs. At least I remember it as far back as 2011-ish.
Its not an Uber-ism

~~~
seph-reed
What's an uber-ism?

